# Not 3D Star Wars!



## huwg (Dec 1, 2015)

With all the excitement about new Star Wars movie wanted to prebook tickets; however, every single cinema seems to be showing it excluslively in 3D. Are there any cinemas that do the regular 2D screening?


----------



## GrumpyBrit (Apr 29, 2015)

I know 3D is c**p but they seem to go for it over here. I would just be patient, they do usually do 2D showings in HK unlike in my experience on the mainland.

It <Snip> I have to sit though an entire movie with two pairs of glasses just cos 15mins are in 3D!


----------



## ATSC (Nov 9, 2015)

Coz they can sell the 3D tickets in a higher price, so ...

anyways, you can always find the schedule on Yahoo movie, or an iPhone/ Android app named HKMovie, and i can see a couple of cinemas will have 2D version of it: https://hk.movies.yahoo.net/movie/details/27275-星球大戰：原力覺醒2D版

Just don't know if you can read Chinese or the Chrome translate can help, haha


----------



## ATSC (Nov 9, 2015)

Try this one as well, it didn't realise HKMovie has a web interface: ????????? - Hong Kong Movie - ????


----------

